# M.a.h.i.c



## snakewhisperer

Next meeting: 15 February 2011.
Venue: to be confirmed.
More to come..... after I finally get round to having some sleep :lol2:


----------



## Rhac's R us

Was great to meet everyone last night. 

I will be sorting out a website soon, could I ask for members to pm their best personal photos of their reps/inverts so that I can make a banner/logo for the site ! (has to be personal to avoid copywrite )

Or if you are feeling creative design one and pm/email it to me:2thumb:
I Was thinking maybe a big lizard and a snake ? 

Any other suggestions let me know 

Thanks, Ady


----------



## samsreptiles

have setup a facebook page for M.A.H.I.C if you have trouble finding it just pm me your email and i will link you. 
sam


----------



## Jenovah Fitness

snakewhisperer said:


> Next meeting: 15 February 2011.
> Venue: to be confirmed.
> More to come..... after I finally get round to having some sleep :lol2:


Oh...no need for pming...Oooo day after valentines day...Hopefully will be there this time


----------



## samsreptiles

m.a.h.i.c facebook group link Log in | Facebook make sure you let all your mates know.


----------



## chris2007

Dropping the mrs off at work today and i saw a new repitle shop, think it called scaley skins?? anyone been there??


----------



## lambo187

scaley skins..... is that where the old revits motobike place used to be years ago & is it the guy that used to run "fins n claws" or whatever it was called?

Wanted to go to the meeting but couldnt make it, I will be making the next one :2thumb:

Ady i would send u pics of my crestys but they mostly came from you so you will have pics of them lol


----------



## chris2007

Thats right next to the adult shop!!
dont know what its like inside, looks pretty seedy from the outside!
anyone been in there??


----------



## Ciryluk3g

I've been in there I bought fuzzy mice in there lol the place was a bit of a mess when I went in they had loads of vivs with beardies in but none for sale as there waiting for their petshop licence or something? They had inverts for sale in there though and what looked like a male green bottle blue T being sold as a mature female


----------



## samsreptiles

have we got a venue sorted out for the next meeting yet?


----------



## snakewhisperer

samsreptiles said:


> have we got a venue sorted out for the next meeting yet?


Two possibles, will hopefully be confirmed soon.


----------



## snakewhisperer

Another possible venue is lined up and I will, all being well, be posting a definite location by tuesday night.
Then it will be a week to go! Blimey! soon be Christmas.
Meanwhile, of all those who said they were coming last time and didn't/couldn't make it, will you be there this time?


----------



## snakewhisperer

Not much headway was made at the first meeting,low turnout and we were all new to this kind of thing. I have been approached by a couple of other clubs offering support/suggestions/affiliation and ways forward but it is up to the attendees on how we progress. It has been suggested that we could be anything from just a casual monthly meet to a properly formed club with guest speakers/ shows etc. It's up to you, come along and say what you want.


----------



## samsreptiles

i will be attending will bring creepy crawler with me aswel. have got quite afew people on the facebook page so hopfully get afew come from there


----------



## snakewhisperer

samsreptiles said:


> i will be attending will bring creepy crawler with me aswel. have got quite afew people on the facebook page so hopfully get afew come from there


Goodgood, I hope a fair few will be there this time. Venue will be posted here Tuesday night. Still awaiting contact from one of the options.


----------



## snakewhisperer

Where are all those pre-Christmas keen people??!!!!


----------



## Rhac's R us

Would be great to see a few more faces there, if you are coming from outside of ipswich and have a spare seat in your car may be worth postin, as I have spoken to a few people who would like to come but have no transport ! 

If anybody has any ideas or suggestions for the website please pm me, I have the basics covered and ready , I'm looking for a banner/logo !


----------



## snakewhisperer

Apologies! Due to me having been given an incorrect e-mail address for a possible venue I will have to post the confirmed meeting place tomorrow.
Sorry again and thankyou for your patience.


----------



## snakewhisperer

*Here it is !*

Right, here it is..... Tuesday 15th of Feb 7:30pm at the Inkerman pub.
It is on the junction of Norwich road and Chevallier street and there is a car park at the rear. The landlord is a keeper of scaley things!
Spread the word peeps


----------



## snakewhisperer

Not many people about then??!!!:sad:

Just me and the tumbleweed!! :crazy:


----------



## Jenovah Fitness

snakewhisperer said:


> Right, here it is..... Tuesday 15th of Feb 7:30pm at the Inkerman pub.
> It is on the junction of Norwich road and Chevallier street and there is a car park at the rear. The landlord is a keeper of scaley things!
> Spread the word peeps


Am almost sure I'll be there  Hopefully my lift don't get cancelled and think InkyJoe is coming with  so thats 3 already


----------



## lambo187

couldnt make the first meet :bash: but Count me in on the rest :2thumb:

Im from kesgrave and can offer a lift to anyone who needs transport from my area or on the way just drop me a pm

Jay


----------



## bhoy67

whats the postcode please as i dont know my way about as im not from these neck of the woods


----------



## lambo187

*Inkerman Inn
197 Norwich Road
Ipswich
Suffolk
IP1 4BX

I think thats the place
*


----------



## snakewhisperer

lambo187 said:


> *Inkerman Inn
> 197 Norwich Road
> Ipswich
> Suffolk
> IP1 4BX
> 
> I think thats the place
> *


Cheers lambo, that's the very place!


----------



## Rhac's R us

Hi all ive been working on a website and a banner for mahic, and here it is 

www.mahic.weebly.com

if anyone has any further suggestions or ideas let me know or discuss on tuedsay at the meeting. 
I have a few ideas to put forward. 

feel free to copy the banner and stick it in your signature !!!


----------



## Ciryluk3g

Well I made the first one but unfortunately I can't get time off for this one I'm afraid  I did say tuesdays would be difficult with my working hours hopefully the next couple of meets I can attend but it will always depend on work.... have fun everyone


----------



## snakewhisperer

Tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bhoy67

ill be there


----------



## samsreptiles

last call every one see you all there


----------



## snakewhisperer

Well, the second M.A.H.I.C. meeting has come and gone and again the numbers, although an increase from last time, were rather dissapointing.
"Big up" to those who did make it though, it was an enjoyable evening and I think we moved ever so slightly further forward!!
Some good ideas came out and I for one learnt a few things in general discussions.
So, I think it was generally agreed that the way forward is to form a proper club and to sort out all that that entails. The promotion of meetings was also discussed and that is to be the main focus to attract a bigger attendance for the next meeting, which is...

Wednesday 9th of March at the same location.
the change of day is due to football fixtures in the town ( and the intention to avoid the traffic) and it's not very far away! Therefore, the next meeting will be concentrating on the proper formation of a formal club and all that needs to be done to achieve this.
Several other ideas were discussed, including, subscriptions, trips, events, charity fundraising for local and enviromental good causes, members collaborating on breeding projects, guest speakers and shows.
So, for the next meeting, we would like suggestions for agenda items, please feel free to pm me with any ideas and information or if you prefer go to the M.A.H.I.C website and use the contact facility.
This is open, to both those who have been to one of the meetings and also anyone who wishes to come in the future.


----------



## bhoy67

who else is coming next meet?


----------



## lambo187

I will hopefuly be there just gotta shift a few things around
Ive told a few people about the meet too 
saw a poster for mahic today aswel with a few peeps reading and asking where the pub was :2thumb:


----------



## snakewhisperer

bhoy67 said:


> who else is coming next meet?


^^^^ what he said^^^^^

New faces anticipated!!

Advertising is under way and hopefully will produce results.


----------



## snakewhisperer

Wednesday is looming! Who's coming??????!!!!!


----------



## lambo187

:hmm: as the tumble weed blows through this thread in the gentle breeze & snakewhisperer sits upon the steps of the inkerman saloon awaiting fellow rep/invert enthusiasts 

Where is everyone :whistling2:


----------



## snakewhisperer

lambo187 said:


> :hmm: as the tumble weed blows through this thread in the gentle breeze & snakewhisperer sits upon the steps of the inkerman saloon awaiting fellow rep/invert enthusiasts
> 
> Where is everyone :whistling2:


Very poetic lambo and funny...... and a little tragic :lol2:


----------



## lambo187

Well I reckon we will fill the pub!............... with about 13 people :2thumb:
That or theres a lot of people with busted keybords or nothing to say...:bash:


----------



## snakewhisperer

lambo187 said:


> Well I reckon we will fill the pub!............... with about 13 people :2thumb:
> That or theres a lot of people with busted keybords or nothing to say...:bash:


 
Last call for tonights meeting.
Is there anybody out there?!! :whistling2:


----------



## snakewhisperer

Just got back from the third M.A.H.I.C. meeting.
Still not able to drag many people forth from their warm living rooms but we are forging ahead and there should be big news on the development of a proper formal club coming soon. 
The next meeting will be on the 19th of April , venue to be confirmed.
Thanks to those who attended tonight. 
Check this thread and the website for updates.


----------



## snakewhisperer

Venue suggestions appreciated! I will , hopefully have one sorted this weekend but if anyone can come up with a free room close to Ipswich town centre with parking, animal friendly management and refreshments available, don't be shy.... post here or better still P.M. me.


----------



## Rhac's R us

Website address has changed to www.mahic.org SREAD THE WORD :2thumb:
the old address will still work and you will be automatically redirected to the new one! 

I am still working on the site so most of the pages are still under construction and will be password protected until they are ready.

Any suggestions please feel free to contact me via PM


----------



## snakewhisperer

Rhac's R us said:


> Website address has changed to www.mahic.org SREAD THE WORD :2thumb:
> the old address will still work and you will be automatically redirected to the new one!
> 
> I am still working on the site so most of the pages are still under construction and will be password protected until they are ready.
> 
> Any suggestions please feel free to contact me via PM


 He's a diamond geezer that Rhacs bloke:no1:
I have been to a couple of potential venues this evening and will be announcing our new base soon.


----------



## snakewhisperer

The venue for the next M.A.H.I.C. meeting on 19th of April will be...................................................The Kingfisher pub IP2 OQX, who, last night, at the Ipswich "Best bar none" awards ceremony won the category for best community pub and were runners up in the most family friendly category.
ip2oqx - Google Maps

As you can see from the map it is very close to the A12 route into Ipswich so I'm expecting to see all those Sudbury/Colchester people turning up at last. C'mon I've made it easy for ya!! ya got legs int ya :lol2:


----------



## boxerMATT

Awesome idea peeps, had to get rid of all my reps a while ago due to reasons beyond my control, but now i can start getting back into my love of all things scaley. Im on holiday on the 19th but will try and make the next one after this .


----------



## snakewhisperer

boxerMATT said:


> Awesome idea peeps, had to get rid of all my reps a while ago due to reasons beyond my control, but now i can start getting back into my love of all things scaley. Im on holiday on the 19th but will try and make the next one after this .


Look forward to seeing you in May then :2thumb:


----------



## snakewhisperer

*Ipswich. Stowmarket. Colchester. Felixstowe,Sudbury*

19th of April !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snakewhisperer

Official membership launch will be soon! 
Website is being worked on and it's all coming together. Events are being planned, looking to hear from potential members on what events they would like to see in the next few months.


----------



## snakewhisperer

Tumbleweed :whistling2:


----------



## Rhac's R us

Come on peeps show your support, we are nearly ready to launch as an official club we have a new venue, new website, lots of great ideas and plans for future events, members discounts in local shops, and family days. The more members we have the more interesting the club will become.

Please post your interest here, or pm either me or Snakewhisperer or check out the website for details !
:2thumb:: victory:


----------



## snakewhisperer

Rhac's R us said:


> Come on peeps show your support, we are nearly ready to launch as an official club we have a new venue, new website, lots of great ideas and plans for future events, members discounts in local shops, and family days. The more members we have the more interesting the club will become.
> 
> Please post your interest here, or pm either me or Snakewhisperer or check out the website for details !
> :2thumb:: victory:


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^what he said: victory:^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## annarism

hi guys i won't be able to make this months meeting as im in hospital the day before which is a shame cos it would of been my first i have gone to look at the website but cant actually see anything as its all password protected. i think the idea is great but for me its the midweek meets that have been a pain so far tuesday is my busiest day and once i have come home home cooked dinner and put my boy to bed and done my write ups for the day im just about ready for bed myself


----------



## snakewhisperer

annarism said:


> hi guys i won't be able to make this months meeting as im in hospital the day before which is a shame cos it would of been my first i have gone to look at the website but cant actually see anything as its all password protected. i think the idea is great but for me its the midweek meets that have been a pain so far tuesday is my busiest day and once i have come home home cooked dinner and put my boy to bed and done my write ups for the day im just about ready for bed myself


Hope all goes well for you and that we see you sometime in the future.
Website is currently being worked on, so the sections that require a password are still under construction and will be live when they are complete. Members area will be password resticted to members only however.


----------



## annarism

how would i go about obtaining membership etc im a bit gutted i have missed so many meetings but i will try and make some soon x


----------



## snakewhisperer

annarism said:


> how would i go about obtaining membership etc im a bit gutted i have missed so many meetings but i will try and make some soon x


 You will be able to become a member via the website very soon, there has been a lot of work going on and we're nearly there with everything.
Don't worry! you've only missed three meetings and they were mostly about what people wanted to happen. The next three will be much more exciting and will see us having a proper club serving our area.
You can contact us through the website or by P.M. here if you have any ideas/ what you want from the club.


----------



## snakewhisperer

A week to go , are you coming, huh? ... are ya?... post here if you are .... pretty please, I get awful lonely here on me todd :lol2:


----------



## lambo187

Ill come along again....
In the meantime we can sit and watch the tumbleweed pass us bye in this thread.......... where has everyone gone???


----------



## snakewhisperer

lambo187 said:


> Ill come along again....
> In the meantime we can sit and watch the tumbleweed pass us bye in this thread.......... where has everyone gone???


Ahhh, lambo, just when I thought aliens had abducted the entire population of the M.A.H.I.C. region!
Glad to hear you'll be there mate:2thumb:


----------



## lambo187

We must be the only ones the aliens havnt abducted in the M.A.H.I.C. region..... I do hope the others are returned by the next meeting


----------



## boxerMATT

Ill definately be at the next meeting after this one, just a pity i go on holiday on tuesday.
I hope this meeting goes well. Good luck: victory:


----------



## lambo187

boxerMATT said:


> Ill definately be at the next meeting after this one, just a pity i *"go on holiday" *on tuesday.
> I hope this meeting goes well. Good luck: victory:


Snakewhisperer, your suspicions were right " go on holiday" that means abduction......right??? :lol2:

Have a good time away boxerMATT!!


----------



## snakewhisperer

lambo187 said:


> Snakewhisperer, your suspicions were right " go on holiday" that means abduction......right??? :lol2:
> 
> Have a good time away boxerMATT!!


Yeah, must be, he don't sound that keen. Hope they don't remove too many bits from him or we might be talking to boxerMARY at the May meet!!


----------



## boxerMATT

snakewhisperer said:


> Yeah, must be, he don't sound that keen. Hope they don't remove too many bits from him or we might be talking to boxerMARY at the May meet!!


 :lol2:


----------



## snakewhisperer

The fourth and most important M.A.H.I.C. meeting is tomorrow!!
At least a couple of new faces should be there. Anyone else coming?????


----------



## samsreptiles

im coming mate will be bringing gareth and the 2 pauls


----------



## bhoy67

i once again cant make it due to:censor: work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snakewhisperer

samsreptiles said:


> im coming mate will be bringing gareth and the 2 pauls


Goodgood:2thumb:




bhoy67 said:


> i once again cant make it due to:censor: work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


All work and no play!!!! Hope to see you next time mate.


----------



## snakewhisperer

Just over a couple of hours 'til the fourth M.A.H.I.C. meeting, lookout for an exciting announcement afterwards.


----------



## bhoy67

keep me posted m8 i hate missing stuff!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snakewhisperer

Well, I just returned from the fourth M.A.H.I.C meeting and it was very successful!
A few new faces, very nice to meet you . And a couple of old faces from our very first meeting were able to reurn to the fold:2thumb: Very nice to see you again.
The exciting news is .......................*Website is now live!*

*Y*ou can now sign up to be a member of M.A.H.I.C. via the website or download a form and bring it to the next meeting.
We are a young developing club with much to do and always welcome suggestions and ideas.
After the official business is done and dusted, the general conversations are a fantastic learning curve. I personally have gained a lot from others knowledge and experiences.
Even if you're unable to make every meeting, discounts available to members mean you will recoup the very reasonable membership fees in a very short space of time.
Check out the website now.....       Mid Anglia Herpetological & Invertebrate Club - Home


----------



## Rhac's R us

snakewhisperer said:


> Well, I just returned from the fourth M.A.H.I.C meeting and it was very successful!
> A few new faces, very nice to meet you . And a couple of old faces from our very first meeting were able to reurn to the fold:2thumb: Very nice to see you again.
> The exciting news is .......................*Website is now live!*
> 
> *Y*ou can now sign up to be a member of M.A.H.I.C. via the website or download a form and bring it to the next meeting.
> We are a young developing club with much to do and always welcome suggestions and ideas.
> After the official business is done and dusted, the general conversations are a fantastic learning curve. I personally have gained a lot from others knowledge and experiences.
> Even if you're unable to make every meeting, discounts available to members mean you will recoup the very reasonable membership fees in a very short space of time.
> Check out the website now.....** * * Mid Anglia Herpetological & Invertebrate Club - Home


^^^^what he said^^^^

Just to add, if you would like to join and attend meetings but have difficulties with travel, please post here. Or contact me or Snakewhisperer, there maybe someone near you that could share transport ! 

We hopefully may have more local discounts for members in the future, if you have a business or know of someone that does that would be willing to give us discount please get in touch, in return we will provide free advertising on our site. :2thumb:


----------



## snakewhisperer

We now have signed up members: victory:
Get in early and sign up on the M.A.H.I.C. site, then you can have your membership card at the next meeting.


----------



## snakewhisperer

The July talk will be happening, all being well, details to follow soon.:2thumb:


----------



## VdubS

Hi everyone,

Just read the whole thread, i havent been on the forums for a little while due to other commitments but remember when the very first meeting was arranged but unfortunately couldnt make it.

I cant believe how the club has come along- website and everything! Im planning on coming to the next meeting to put some faces to names!


----------



## steven_law

Right im back, tho i will be honest i never knew a new thread had been started up so i had just been following on the facebook one.

so where is the club at now and why are all the meetings i seem to hear about over just the one side of town???


----------



## snakewhisperer

VdubS said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just read the whole thread, i havent been on the forums for a little while due to other commitments but remember when the very first meeting was arranged but unfortunately couldnt make it.
> 
> I cant believe how the club has come along- website and everything! Im planning on coming to the next meeting to put some faces to names!


Yeah, as British rail used to say...."we're getting there"
Will be very pleased to meet you at the May meeting sir:2thumb:. 



steven_law said:


> Right im back, tho i will be honest i never knew a new thread had been started up so i had just been following on the facebook one.
> 
> so where is the club at now and why are all the meetings i seem to hear about over just the one side of town???


I'm sure you can manage the trek once a month! You might even be able to cadge a lift from this thread, if you state whereabouts you are.

Don't forget both of you,,, and everyone else... you can become a member NOW by visiting the website. It's only a tenner a year!!!! and discounts are available to club members which could re-coup your fee in one go!!


----------



## Rhac's R us

We now have conformation that two more shops will offer club members a discount , I will update the website with full details ASAP !! 

We have some great events planned, and great possibilities for the future! 
The more members we have the better the events will be ! 

Keep an eye on the website and spread the word ! :2thumb:


----------



## Rhac's R us

snakewhisperer said:


> The July talk will be happening, all being well, details to follow soon.:2thumb:


This SARG (Suffolk Amphibian & Reptile Group) talk has been confirmed and booked for Tuesday the 12th of July , pending conformation of the topic for the talk . 

Members can use their login for the " members area " on the club website to vote for the topic of the talk, there are many interesting sounding subjects to choose from, the results for the poll can also be viewed in the members section at any time and the majority vote will be selected ! 

Take a look and see you there ! :no1:


----------



## snakewhisperer

Less than a week 'til the next meet:2thumb:


----------



## snakewhisperer

Another local discount is now on the website and available to members :2thumb:


----------



## steven_law

I would really like her homed with some one local.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/685478-african-egg-eating-snake.html


----------



## snakewhisperer

steven_law said:


> I would really like her homed with some one local.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/685478-african-egg-eating-snake.html


I may be interested, on account of me maybe getting a couple of these at the weekend. Are you going to make it to the meeting tuesday? We could have a chat about it then.


----------



## steven_law

snakewhisperer said:


> I may be interested, on account of me maybe getting a couple of these at the weekend. Are you going to make it to the meeting tuesday? We could have a chat about it then.


Sorry Steve but she has already gone now, how are you getting on with yours you were picking up, are they the common egg eating snake??? 

I won't be able to make the meeting tho I would really like to work is really killing me at the moment.


----------



## boxerMATT

Im definately going to be there:2thumb:. Be good to meet you all finally


----------



## lambo187

boxerMATT said:


> Im definately going to be there:2thumb:. Be good to meet you all finally


no *"holiday*" or "*abduction*" plans this month then :lol2:
Will be good to see you there!


----------



## boxerMATT

lambo187 said:


> no *"holiday*" or "*abduction*" plans this month then :lol2:
> Will be good to see you there!


:lol2: No thats my holiday and abductions over for a little while now :whistling2:


----------



## snakewhisperer

It's tomorrow! Wow! Where is this year galloping Off to? Who else is coming, anyone else new?


----------



## samsreptiles

i cant come mate but will be signing up soon just got to do my pic. will be at all the rest tho


----------



## snakewhisperer

*meeting tonight!*



samsreptiles said:


> i cant come mate but will be signing up soon just got to do my pic. will be at all the rest tho


You'll be missed mate, will fill you in with the info later.

If anyone else is lacking a photo for their membership card, we can do that for you tonight if needed.


----------



## snakewhisperer

Another excellent meeting last night :no1: and several new members signing up. All good, apart from, boxermatt being abducted again , apparently!


----------



## lambo187

"boxermatt being abducted again"

Wow thats 1 unlucky guy, twice in a matter of weeks, he must have some very sort after genetics or something :2thumb:


----------



## boxerMATT

I know, I'm really sorry guys. I received a phone call on tuesday afternoon asking me too work this saturday as my mate does'nt have enough crew on the airfield I used to be a firefighter at so I had to go training tuesday night just to brush up on a few things. On the plus side my gf's bro wants to come along to the next meeting with me so thats another member. Hope it went well tuesday night. Sorry again.


----------



## snakewhisperer

boxerMATT said:


> I know, I'm really sorry guys. I received a phone call on tuesday afternoon asking me too work this saturday as my mate does'nt have enough crew on the airfield I used to be a firefighter at so I had to go training tuesday night just to brush up on a few things. On the plus side my gf's bro wants to come along to the next meeting with me so thats another member. Hope it went well tuesday night. Sorry again.


Well, do you know what the next meeting is? It will be a real good one ! Be sure to check the website, details shoud be on there very soon.


----------



## Rhac's R us

Website updated.: victory:

There's a new Classified section there, Free for members and a small fee for non members. This is due to our facebook page being clogged up with "for sale" posts, making it hard to find the actual informative posts.

Very soon all unauthorised ad's on facebook will be deleted, all adverts will have to come through the m.a.h.i.c website.
Once the advert has been approved it will be displayed on the website and only then posted on facebook.

Check it out !
       Mid Anglia Herpetological & Invertebrate Club - Home


----------



## Rhac's R us

Also available on the website is club posters, these can be downloaded and printed out for you to display! 

check them out:2thumb:

Poster page - ** * * Mid Anglia Herpetological & Invertebrate Club


----------



## Bizzle

Printed some out today, And looking foward to the next meeting!


----------



## Rhac's R us

New Shop discount for members available:2thumb:

More on the horizon !

Check out the website details !


----------



## samsreptiles

all facebook ads have now been deleted.


----------



## Crispy_Bacon

evening one and all

Just to say a quick hello and I hope to attend the next meeting, very much looking forward to meeting you all :2thumb:


----------



## snakewhisperer

Crispy_Bacon said:


> evening one and all
> 
> Just to say a quick hello and I hope to attend the next meeting, very much looking forward to meeting you all :2thumb:


As we are you, watch out for aliens though! :whistling2:


----------



## steven_law

yay im now a member:2thumb:


----------



## Crispy_Bacon

snakewhisperer said:


> As we are you, watch out for aliens though! :whistling2:


ha ha I am the alien didn't I tell you? I'm green, 3ft high with a really big head!


----------



## snakewhisperer

steven_law said:


> yay im now a member:2thumb:


 Welcome aboard!!! Nice to have an amphib fan with us :2thumb:



Crispy_Bacon said:


> ha ha I am the alien didn't I tell you? I'm green, 3ft high with a really big head!


 So is it you who abducted boxermat?!!


----------



## lambo187

Crispy_Bacon said:


> ha ha I am the alien didn't I tell you? I'm green, 3ft high with a really big head!


Bit like this then hehehe


----------



## steven_law

snakewhisperer said:


> Welcome aboard!!! Nice to have an amphib fan with us :2thumb:


There any others??


----------



## snakewhisperer

steven_law said:


> There any others??


 Not many!!



lambo187 said:


> Bit like this then hehehe
> 
> image


Ah, we should be able to recognise crispybacon when she arrives then!


----------



## Crispy_Bacon

lambo187 said:


> Bit like this then hehehe
> 
> image


awwww damn thats my cover busted I didnt want everyone to know I was a 
celebrity!


----------



## Rhac's R us

Crispy_Bacon said:


> awwww damn thats my cover busted I didnt want everyone to know I was a
> celebrity!


Hello and welcome to the club! I've never met a real life alien before !


----------



## Rhac's R us

I would like to invite all members to cast their vote on the SARG talk in the members section on the website. We need to let them know soon, which topic we would like.

If anyone has any problems logging in please let me know !


----------



## snakewhisperer

I voted! think you just beat me to it, :whistling2:
More exciting news for M.A.H.I.C. events on the way!!!!!!


----------



## Rhac's R us

Hi all,

Myself and Snakewhisperer had an interesting weekend at the ERAC show, flying the flag for the club in our club t-shirts ! 

We had a few interesting and exciting conversations regarding the club and there could be some very very exciting news on the horizon !

More members discounts and events on the way !:2thumb:

looks like this year could be an awesome one for all club members, so if you have not joined already now would be good time to Join up !: victory:

Watch this space for news and info as and when confirmed !!!


----------



## steven_law

:2thumb:


----------



## snakewhisperer

Rhac's R us said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Myself and Snakewhisperer had an interesting weekend at the ERAC show, flying the flag for the club in our club t-shirts !
> 
> We had a few interesting and exciting conversations regarding the club and there could be some very very exciting news on the horizon !
> 
> More members discounts and events on the way !:2thumb:
> 
> looks like this year could be an awesome one for all club members, so if you have not joined already now would be good time to Join up !: victory:
> 
> Watch this space for news and info as and when confirmed !!!


It was good mate and thanks for driving....or was it flying we were doing?:whistling2: Nice motor. And, yes, exciting stuff coming soon:2thumb:


----------



## Rhac's R us

snakewhisperer said:


> It was good mate and thanks for driving....or was it flying we were doing?:whistling2:


Dunno what your on about mate......:whistling2:


----------



## lambo187

So you went by A.F.A (Air Force Ady) at mach 1 :lol2:


----------



## Rhac's R us

Been in talks today with an internet reptile goods supplier, looks like we may have a discount available for club members ! hopefully this will be confirmed later today! 

Watch this space!: victory:


----------



## Rhac's R us

Two more shop discounts available to members, One local shop and an online retailer ! check the website for details ! :2thumb:

We have had conformation of a great event for later in the year, details of this will be published nearer the time! It will be one not to be missed !!!!

Keep an eye on the website for all news and details.

If you haven't already signed up *now is the time to do so !* spread the word !!


----------



## lambo187

I was thinking the other night after ady kindly droped off my membership cards..... "What should i do with this sticker".....

Result....
Flying the flag at 90mph :lol2:


----------



## snakewhisperer

lambo187 said:


> I was thinking the other night after ady kindly droped off my membership cards..... "What should i do with this sticker".....
> 
> Result....
> Flying the flag at 90mph :lol2:
> 
> image


Surely you mean 69.9 
M.p.h lambo :whistling2:


----------



## lambo187

snakewhisperer said:


> Surely you mean 69.9
> M.p.h lambo :whistling2:


ooh yeah my bad :whistling2:
should of put a disclaimer on that statement of mine :lol2:


----------



## steven_law

how big will the window stickers be that are going to come out???


----------



## Rhac's R us

steven_law said:


> how big will the window stickers be that are going to come out???


The ones we have been looking at will be roughly the same size but in silver vinyl but the white bits will not be there (if you know what i mean)

They are quite expensive to buy as we have to buy in bulk, so we need more club funds and members before we can get them ! shouldn't be too much longer fingers crossed!


----------



## Rhac's R us

lambo187 said:


> I was thinking the other night after ady kindly droped off my membership cards..... "What should i do with this sticker".....
> 
> Result....
> Flying the flag at 90mph :lol2:
> 
> image


Good thinking Lambo! 










they stick really good, like beardy poo to sand (or news paper, reptile carpet , wood chips, kitchen roll, depending on your perspective :whistling2


----------



## lambo187

Rhac's R us said:


> Good thinking Lambo!
> 
> image
> 
> they stick really good, like beardy poo to sand (or news paper, reptile carpet , wood chips, kitchen roll, depending on your perspective :whistling2


Brilliant :2thumb: yeah super sticky.... i misted my motor with a bit of water so it didnt stick in the wrong place, got it how i wanted it then pushed the water out from under it.
We can offer a fitting service to all mahic members too :lol2:


----------



## snakewhisperer

Membership is growing well and from what I'm hearing the joint should be heaving at the next meeting with members, guests, and interested people ( potential members) coming along .


----------



## Rhac's R us

One week to go until the june meet !


----------



## snakewhisperer

Rhac's R us said:


> One week to go until the june meet !


Woohooo :2thumb: should be good, who's coming? and what about guests, I need to set the room up so it would be handy to have a rough idea of numbers


----------



## Rhac's R us

snakewhisperer said:


> Woohooo :2thumb: should be good, who's coming? and what about guests, I need to set the room up so it would be handy to have a rough idea of numbers


Reptilian, Amphibian, Invert and **** sapiens all welcome !:lol2:


----------



## Crispy_Bacon

snakewhisperer said:


> Woohooo :2thumb: should be good, who's coming? and what about guests, I need to set the room up so it would be handy to have a rough idea of numbers


me, myself and I!!! looking forward to it!


----------



## lambo187

Im coming....... again :lol2: the meets keep getting better :2thumb:
Ill be bringing my better half and 2 daughters so ill be on my best behaviour :whistling2:


----------



## snakewhisperer

Well that's a relief, he's a bit of a handful that lambo :lol2:


----------



## annarism

hey guys i MIGHT try and make it to the next meet its a big might though! how much for non members? i want to see what its all about before i join up, as im an art student, so i cant make every meet. it keeps me very busy i also make abstract and portrait art using snake skins and would be happy to offer a low rate to any members interested as long as my materials are covered im happy to do them for the love of reptiles and art


----------



## Rhac's R us

annarism said:


> hey guys i MIGHT try and make it to the next meet its a big might though! how much for non members? i want to see what its all about before i join up, as im an art student, so i cant make every meet. it keeps me very busy i also make abstract and portrait art using snake skins and would be happy to offer a low rate to any members interested as long as my materials are covered im happy to do them for the love of reptiles and art


Hi, would be good if you could come, just turn up, even if you cant make it on time!, we are just asking for a small donation to the venues children's fund for non members!

Reptile art hey, that sound's cool! maybe you could bring a few pieces with you and we can put them on display for the night ? we can have a chat about offering members a discount and get that all sorted ! 

Its worth joining up just for the discounts alone, we have 6 places now offering membership discount thats worth a tenner on its own, even if you don't attend to many meetings !!!

hope to see you there !:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## snakewhisperer

Rhac's R us said:


> Hi, would be good if you could come, just turn up, even if you cant make it on time!, we are just asking for a small donation to the venues children's fund for non members!
> 
> Reptile art hey, that sound's cool! maybe you could bring a few pieces with you and we can put them on display for the night ? we can have a chat about offering members a discount and get that all sorted !
> 
> Its worth joining up just for the discounts alone, we have 6 places now offering membership discount thats worth a tenner on its own, even if you don't attend to many meetings !!!
> 
> hope to see you there !:2thumb::2thumb:


What he said! And if you need any skins, I have a few.


----------



## repibabe

whos the mods on the website please


----------



## Bizzle

I'll be there!!! And some of my lovely, scaley/shelled creatures obviously! :2thumb:


----------



## annarism

ok guys sounds great i only have a small selection at the moment as its art i have created for college and myself and more skins would be awesome 
see you then folks


----------



## snakewhisperer

repibabe said:


> whos the mods on the website please


You can contact either Rhac's r us or myself.


----------



## snakewhisperer

*Hadleigh, Felixstowe, Bury.*

We should have people coming from Hadleigh, Felixstowe and Bury st. Edmunds at the meet on Tuesday. Any herpers in Woodbridge, Stowmarket, Manningtree etc.?


----------



## Jonnoak

I should be there with at least one of my daughters to have a look about  . Any idea whats going to be there ?


----------



## steven_law

Would really like to come but I can't get there I don't drive. Any one else going to the uk frog day in Manchester??


----------



## snakewhisperer

F


Jonnoak said:


> I should be there with at least one of my daughters to have a look about  . Any idea whats going to be there ?


Excellent! Look forward to seeing you. There will be boas, a burm, geckos, a carpet, a Bosc, ratsnakes hopefully an invert or two and who knows what else.


----------



## Crispy_Bacon

annarism said:


> hey guys i MIGHT try and make it to the next meet its a big might though! how much for non members? i want to see what its all about before i join up, as im an art student, so i cant make every meet. it keeps me very busy i also make abstract and portrait art using snake skins and would be happy to offer a low rate to any members interested as long as my materials are covered im happy to do them for the love of reptiles and art


 
ooooo I should be able to give you some skins my burm is in shed atm so will save it for you x


----------



## annarism

wow thanks ever so................however............. i can't make tuesdays meeeting now BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i thought i had an exam and my assessment tomorrow and it turns out i have assessment tomorrow and my maths exam early wednesday morning. i blame the uni for not taking anyone with low maths grades but on a more positive note i finish college on the 1st of june and have a whole summer of meets to attend :2thumb:


----------



## Rhac's R us

annarism said:


> wow thanks ever so................however............. i can't make tuesdays meeeting now BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i thought i had an exam and my assessment tomorrow and it turns out i have assessment tomorrow and my maths exam early wednesday morning. i blame the uni for not taking anyone with low maths grades but on a more positive note i finish college on the 1st of june and have a whole summer of meets to attend :2thumb:


Oh No :gasp:

Why don't you just come for an hour or so, You Know cramming don't work and relaxation does :whistling2:


----------



## snakewhisperer

Rhac's R us said:


> Oh No :gasp:
> 
> Why don't you just come for an hour or so, You Know cramming don't work and relaxation does :whistling2:


C'Mon Anna, you know it makes sense!:2thumb:


----------



## repibabe

my first meet to night well looking forward to meeting the clan lol


----------



## Crispy_Bacon

snakewhisperer said:


> C'Mon Anna, you know it makes sense!:2thumb:


here here!: victory:


----------



## annarism

i would but i really need to get some practice exams done, and sleep lots of sleep i have just spent the last 3 nights up late trying to get my project done and when they assessed it today they just didn't get the concept well they did but they didn't realise they had and i still got a lower grade then i normally get so im kind of cheesed of to put it mildly


----------



## riksphibs

thanks guys for tonight had a really interesting night look forward to the next meet and my new t shirts thanks again to the guys whho set it all up and all the members


----------



## Jonnoak

we also had a good evening.. sorry about the noisy little one !!

(Amber) oldest now want a bosc  ,and thanks for who ever it was with the grey rat snake for getting Emily to have a hold :2thumb:

Cheers and see you soon


----------



## snakewhisperer

riksphibs said:


> thanks guys for tonight had a really interesting night look forward to the next meet and my new t shirts thanks again to the guys whho set it all up and all the members


Good to meet you and thanks for coming: victory:



Jonnoak said:


> we also had a good evening.. sorry about the noisy little one !!
> 
> (Amber) oldest now want a bosc  ,and thanks for who ever it was with the grey rat snake for getting Emily to have a hold :2thumb:
> 
> Cheers and see you soon


I think it was my good lady wandering around with the rat snake, 26 eggs cooking by the way:whistling2:

A big thankyou to everyone who came tonight, it was everything I'd hoped for, and a special thank you to all who brought along their own animals. We had a fascinating selection and all were very well behaved and a credit to their owners.
A big thanks to my good friend rhacs who was very busy signing up new members during the evening, cheers mate, you are :no1: 
Pics will follow soon.


----------



## Rhac's R us

What he said ^^^^^^

It was a great night, good to put faces to all the names !! 

A big thankyou to everyone who turned up and a pleasure to meet you all:2thumb:

Just to remind everyone that votes need to be in within the next week for the SARG talk and if anyone would like a club t shirt to let me know asap please ! 

Web site will be updated later on today with all the announcements made at the meeting.

Booking for the reserve trip can be done online and paid for with paypal (paypal account not needed) . This needs to be paid for upfront and is non refundable due to the expense we will have to cover for the cost of the coach, places are limited so first come first served !!! All details on the website very soon !!! 

Thanks once again everyone : victory:


----------



## Crispy_Bacon

Was lovely to see so many people there last night! had a great time meeting all of you and your creatures looking forward to the next one!


----------



## lambo187

My daughters would like to say a big thankyou to all those who spent the time to show them there animals :no1:
And I would like to say thankyou for putting up with them (they were very hypo & excited) :bash:


----------



## Bizzle

Very good night! Even managed to come home one creature extra! :2thumb:


----------



## Rhac's R us

Website updated ! :2thumb:

All the info announced at the meeting is now available for all to see! 

There is club and event posters available to down load, these can be printed out and displayed for advertising ! 

Members and non members can buy tickets for the Reptile Reserve Trip and pay with paypal ! - Remember this is an upfront non refundable payment with limited places, 1st come 1st served, tickets have already been sold so book early to avoid disappointment! 

I have also put a blog/guest book on there this can be used to post short comments on your experiences with the club at meetings and events, this will be archived for all to see ! Please feel free to post a comment ! :2thumb:

Photos taken at the event will soon be added to the site in the gallery page, If anyone does specifically want there images to be shown please let me or Snakewhisperer Know asap 

Thanks once again everybody see you all soon ! : victory:


----------



## snakewhisperer

Over a quarter of the coach is filled already! Rhacs post above should read, anyone who does NOT want their image used please contact us. Photos of last nights meet will be put on the website and in the local press.


----------



## Rhac's R us

snakewhisperer said:


> Over a quarter of the coach is filled already! Rhacs post above should read, anyone who does NOT want their image used please contact us. Photos of last nights meet will be put on the website and in the local press.


OOPS :blush: Yes if you DO NOT want your image used Please let us know !


----------



## snakewhisperer

*lmportant !*

N.B. Please be aware that the date of the October trip may be changed to Tuesday 25th of October. This due to a mistake on our part for which we humbly apologise. We will confirm this as soon as we are able.


----------



## snakewhisperer

A few snapshot pics have been added to the website:2thumb:


----------



## Bizzle

Excellent pics of a very good night and some very lovely creatures! :2thumb:


----------



## snakewhisperer

Bizzle said:


> Excellent pics of a very good night and some very lovely creatures! :2thumb:


Should be some more pics up in the next few days and there's still the pro ones to come.


----------



## snakewhisperer

*Trip date confirmation.*

The October trip is now confirmed for the Tuesday 25th. Coach is just over a quarrels full.


----------



## Rhac's R us

The poll for the topic of the SARG presentation has now ended, the winning subject was "Native Reptiles of Suffolk" 

Website has been updated, with the result and new poster for the Reserve trip ! 
feel free to download the posters and display them as you wish ! 

anybody wanting a club T-Shirt please let me know as we are planning a bulk order very soon !


----------



## snakewhisperer

snakewhisperer said:


> The October trip is now confirmed for the Tuesday 25th. Coach is just over a quarrels full.


I didn't mean "a quarrels full"!!!!!! :blushDamn phone) I meant a quarter full! Although it's now half full, so get in quick if you want a place.


----------



## lambo187

Anyone seen this missing boa????

Ipswich: Police hunt for missing 7.5ft

I do hope the owner gets her back unharmed, I heard people near the local shops this morning in the area telling others to kill it on site :gasp: needless to say i was the devil :devil: for caring about such an animal when I said there was no need to kill it, and inform the police of its location. There responce was not a nice one. : victory:


----------



## Rhac's R us

Check out Anglia news tonight, we may see someone we all no sporting the very trendy M.A.H.I.C T-shirt !


----------



## Crispy_Bacon

Rhac's R us said:


> Check out Anglia news tonight, we may see someone we all no sporting the very trendy M.A.H.I.C T-shirt !


 
yeah he text me about it earlier what time is it on?

and hands up how many people got asked today if it was thiers??:bash:


----------



## Crispy_Bacon

lambo187 said:


> Anyone seen this missing boa????
> 
> Ipswich: Police hunt for missing 7.5ft
> 
> I do hope the owner gets her back unharmed, I heard people near the local shops this morning in the area telling others to kill it on site :gasp: needless to say i was the devil :devil: for caring about such an animal when I said there was no need to kill it, and inform the police of its location. There responce was not a nice one. : victory:


apparently Diva has been found safe and well and is back with her owner:2thumb:


----------



## lambo187

Crispy_Bacon said:


> apparently Diva has been found safe and well and is back with her owner:2thumb:


Brilliant news! :2thumb: do you know if she got very far away?


----------



## Rhac's R us

Yer all the way to the cupboard under the sink!


----------



## Crispy_Bacon

Rhac's R us said:


> Yer all the way to the cupboard under the sink!


are you just being sarcastic or was she actually under the sink coz that would be sooo funny lol


----------



## Rhac's R us

A few website updates ! 

Club key rings now available on the merchandise page Club Merchandise - Mid Anglia Herpetological & Invertebrate Club
Personalised options available,why not put your favourite reptile on there !

We now have a photo of the month competition ! This is a light hearted comp where members can send in pictures and can win prizes every month ! 
see website for details Mid Anglia Herpetological & Invertebrate Club - Home

More pictures added of the creature feature night added to the gallery page!Club Gallery - Guest Book Blog - Mid Anglia Herpetological & Invertebrate Club There is also a guest book that can be used to post your experiences with the club for all to see. Please feel free to post a comment :2thumb:

A reminder of the reptile reserve trip, please book your seats asap this can be done at the next meeting - up front payment needed.
Also if any one would like to order club T-shirts please let us know asap or at the next meeting !

Hope to see everyone at the next event 'SARG talk' and maybe some new faces !


----------



## snakewhisperer

Well, despite firing a barrage of questions at me on camera, many , rather loaded, Anglia news didn't use any of it. I'm not sure whether this was because they had already found the snake by the time. The program aired or because my answers weren't sensational enough for them! They asked, would the snake ever be found? I said, they usually are within a day or two and usually very close to where they escaped from....and guess what!!!


----------



## Bizzle

On the subject of escaped snakes.....

If some total div didn't secure a Corn Snake viv properly and the Corn Snake decided to get out and go and hide somewhere in your house, where would you start looking???

And how many bunches of flowers / boxes of chocolates do you think it'll take for my missus to stop from doing this :bash: to me?


----------



## snakewhisperer

Bizzle said:


> On the subject of escaped snakes.....
> 
> If some total div didn't secure a Corn Snake viv properly and the Corn Snake decided to get out and go and hide somewhere in your house, where would you start looking???
> 
> And how many bunches of flowers / boxes of chocolates do you think it'll take for my missus to stop from doing this :bash: to me?


Ummm, do you need me to pop round and wave dead mice about mate !!! And I would suggest a lot of Chocs and roughly half of interflora! 
Seriously though, you might have to wait about a month and then they usually turn up with a "feed me" kinda look : victory::


----------



## Bizzle

snakewhisperer said:


> Ummm, do you need me to pop round and wave dead mice about mate !!! And I would suggest a lot of Chocs and roughly half of interflora!
> Seriously though, you might have to wait about a month and then they usually turn up with a "feed me" kinda look : victory::


No, but if you want to pop round and protect me from the missus, feel free! 

I've stuck a couple of tubs with heatmats on round and about to see if he'll find them out, other than that I guess I'll just have to wait it out and get my ears bashed now and again!


----------



## snakewhisperer

Bizzle said:


> No, but if you want to pop round and protect me from the missus, feel free!
> 
> I've stuck a couple of tubs with heatmats on round and about to see if he'll find them out, other than that I guess I'll just have to wait it out and get my ears bashed now and again!


Brace yourself for a bit of a p:censor: ripping if you haven't found it by Tuesday night:lol2:


----------



## Bizzle

snakewhisperer said:


> Brace yourself for a bit of a p:censor: ripping if you haven't found it by Tuesday night:lol2:


I'm fully prepared to take whatever is dished out! I can't be any worse than what I'm getting at home!!! :lol2:

And if anyone is at the Norwich show tomorrow, I'll probably see you there!


----------



## Rhac's R us

Bizzle said:


> And if anyone is at the Norwich show tomorrow, I'll probably see you there!


Myself and Snakewhisperer will be there in the club t-shirts ! See you there :2thumb:


----------



## snakewhisperer

Rhac's R us said:


> Myself and Snakewhisperer will be there in the club t-shirts ! See you there :2thumb:


Think mines in the wash!:bash:


----------



## lambo187

WOO HOO, SARG (Suffolk Amphibian & Reptile Group) presentation tonight:2thumb:

Any club members need a lift? Ill be leaving from kesgrave heading along either:

spring rd 
woodbridge rd 
cholchester/valley rd 

so if your on my way past and need a lift, give me a shout!


----------



## steven_law

lambo187 said:


> WOO HOO, SARG (Suffolk Amphibian & Reptile Group) presentation tonight:2thumb:
> 
> Any club members need a lift? Ill be leaving from kesgrave heading along either:
> 
> spring rd
> woodbridge rd
> cholchester/valley rd
> 
> so if your on my way past and need a lift, give me a shout!


I so would say yes please but I'm having s driving lesson


----------



## snakewhisperer

lambo187 said:


> WOO HOO, SARG (Suffolk Amphibian & Reptile Group) presentation tonight:2thumb:
> 
> Any club members need a lift? Ill be leaving from kesgrave heading along either:
> 
> spring rd
> woodbridge rd
> cholchester/valley rd
> 
> so if your on my way past and need a lift, give me a shout!


Looking forward to tonight , my interest started with native herps and I reckon I know a bit so hoping to be surprised with some things I don't. know :2thumb:


----------



## Rhac's R us

Due to the success and by popular demand we have organised another "Creature Feature" for our next meeting on the 9th August !

Members can bring along their creatures to exhibit and have a good old chin wag with everybody ! 

for full details and rules please see the club website Mid Anglia Herpetological & Invertebrate Club - Home 

See you there! :2thumb:


----------



## Bizzle

Soooo..... Who's thinking of going on the Hamm/Houten trip next year??? I am, Just thinking of what I could come back is scaring the missus already :whistling2:


----------



## Rhac's R us

Bizzle said:


> Soooo..... Who's thinking of going on the Hamm/Houten trip next year??? I am


Good question !

There's a poll on the club website for members that would like to go on the trip or not ! we need to get a rough idea of numbers to see if it would be worth doing and what size coach to arrange ! any questions on the trip feel free to ask ! 

The Club website has also been updated ! Check it out! we now have club mugs available and Lighters will be available very soon. we have a small stock of club t-shirts available contact me if you would like one.


----------



## Rhac's R us

Club Lighters now available on the website 
Club Merchandise - Mid Anglia Herpetological & Invertebrate Club

Picture of the Month, Any one have an interesting or funny picture to enter ? Open to club members only. Take a look at the few simple rules ! 
Picture of the month page - Mid Anglia Herpetological & Invertebrate Club

We are looking for suggestions for things to do for Christmas, we need to starting making plans as places are already getting booked up ! we have had a few good ideas, but would appreciate some more. Contact myself or Snakewhisperer with your ideas.

Also check out the poll for the proposed Ham / Houten trips next year, we need some more input in the poll to see if it would be worth while booking the coach or not! 

See you all soon at the next CREATURE FEATURE ! 9th AUG ! :2thumb:


----------



## Jonnoak

Creature feature tomorrow  ... I should be there hopefully


----------



## Rhac's R us

Cool will be good to see you John ! Bring photo for your card !!!:lol2:


----------



## snakewhisperer

Creature feature tonight, yaaay!! Members , bring your family .... and other animals! Yes, i have just got back from Corfu : victory:


----------



## Jonnoak

Rhac's R us said:


> Cool will be good to see you John ! Bring photo for your card !!!:lol2:


gutted... ran out of time this evening, but hope it went well. I'll have to email you one Ady


----------



## snakewhisperer

Great night last night, wonderful array of creatures. Thanks to everyone who came along:no1:


----------



## Bizzle

Just seen the article in the Evening Star! A big :no1: to Mark and Ady for getting us in there!!


----------



## Rhac's R us

Creature feature pics now on the club website ! If any one has any pics of of the evening that they would like to be added to the gallery please let me know!

feel free to leave comments in the guest book at the bottom of the page!

Club Gallery - Guest Book Blog - Mid Anglia Herpetological & Invertebrate Club

A big thanks to all that attended and it was great to meet some new faces ! 

See you all at the next meeting - 13/09/10 Colchester Zoo presentation ! check out the website for details.


----------



## lambo187

Bizzle said:


> Just seen the article in the Evening Star! A big :no1: to Mark and Ady for getting us in there!!


Is there a link to it on-line????? :2thumb:


----------



## snakewhisperer

lambo187 said:


> Is there a link to it on-line????? :2thumb:


Buy a paper ya tightwad:lolsign:


----------



## snakewhisperer

There are some new pics in the gallery!


----------



## Rhac's R us

Colchester zoo presentation 13th September 7:30pm everyone welcome ! 

£1.50 for members
£3.00 for non members 

Check out the website for full details ! 
www.mahic.org​


----------



## snakewhisperer

Important news and an opportunity for MAHIC members regarding the forthcoming ERAC show. See website for details.:2thumb:


----------



## snakewhisperer

I have been looking at an idea for the future for club members, early days but this could be very exciting stuff....... watch this space:2thumb:


----------



## lambo187

:grin1: im watching the space....... can i blink? my eyes are drying out


----------



## snakewhisperer

lambo187 said:


> :grin1: im watching the space....... can i blink? my eyes are drying out


ok but one eye at a time, then you wont miss anything: victory:


----------



## Bizzle

Sorry I missed out on the Kingfisher FunDay event.... bl:censor:dy work!

Looking forward to the 13th and the Colchester Zoo Talk! :2thumb:


----------



## Rhac's R us

**New members classified forum on the club website*
*
Check it out ! 

Plus check out the news regarding the ERAC show !:2thumb:​


----------



## Rhac's R us

Corn snake found under car bonnet in ipswich ! Did you ever find yours bizzle:whistling2: ?


----------



## snakewhisperer

Thanks to all who made it to the Colchester zoo presentation tonight and welcome to our new members. See you all for a good chinwag on 11 October :2thumb:


----------



## Rhac's R us

Who's going to the ERAC show then ?????


----------



## snakewhisperer

*Important info*

MAHIC members, please check your email for some important news.


----------



## Rhac's R us

Members please check your emails, we have people that would like to come that need lifts and some that could car share? If we can all work together and arrange this it would be good. Any probs let me or snakewhisperer know:2thumb:


----------



## Rhac's R us

QUIZ QUIZ QUIZ!!! who's coming to the QUIZ? should be corker! 

We should all walk away with a little more knowledge than we had before:2thumb:


----------



## lambo187

Ill be there :2thumb:

I can offer lifts to members.... ive got a spare seat in the front and 2 in the back but might have to cut there legs off to get in there or will need to be bendy :lol2:


----------



## snakewhisperer

lambo187 said:


> Ill be there :2thumb:
> 
> I can offer lifts to members.... ive got a spare seat in the front and 2 in the back but might have to cut there legs off to get in there or will need to be bendy :lol2:


Bend them all you like lambo but don't be removing bits of 'em please, unless ofcourse you have to fit them in a RUB , then i spose it's unavoidable.:2thumb:


----------



## Rhac's R us

A very good and informative if somewhat alarming talk in chelmsford on Thursday, many thanks to ERAC for the invitation.

*Some Important updates on the club website home page and members area, please check them out 

Mid Anglia Herpetological & Invertebrate Club - Home*​


----------



## Rhac's R us

Club meeting tonight 730pm - Club updates, news and quiz. 

We will also be running a pub card with a great reptile related prize! : victory:

If you are not a member but would like to join up, feel free to come along and join on the night ! 

See you all there ! :no1:


----------



## snakewhisperer

Rhac's R us said:


> Club meeting tonight 730pm - Club updates, news and quiz.
> 
> We will also be running a pub card with a great reptile related prize! : victory:
> 
> If you are not a member but would like to join up, feel free to come along and join on the night !
> 
> See you all there ! :no1:


Last few seats for the Reptile Reserve trip may be snapped up tonight , so get in quick!


----------



## snakewhisperer

Fantastic club night, lots of dicussion and great fun with the first MAHIC quiz night, our 52nd member signed up and our trip in a couple of weeks is almost fully booked. Thanks to all who came.


----------



## snakewhisperer

The trip on 2​5 October is now ​fully booked.


----------



## Rhac's R us

Club email sent, Please check your inboxes, some important info !


----------



## Rhac's R us

*Next club meeting is 13th December*

We have a guest speaker giving us a presentation on herpetological tours in partnership with the Gerry Martin project  

This will be a fantastic talk and a must for all members as it could lead a club holiday to somewhere exotic in the future ! 

There is also a new yahoo smart group set up for club members. This can be used to communicate with everyone via one email address! 
Its quick and simple to set up so please check it out !mahic_members : M.A.H.I.C-Mid Anglia Herp & Invert Club​


----------



## Rhac's R us

Meeting is tomorrow !!! Hope to see you there !!!


----------



## snakewhisperer

Rhac's R us said:


> *Next club meeting is 13th December*​
> 
> We have a guest speaker giving us a presentation on herpetological tours in partnership with the Gerry Martin project ​
> This will be a fantastic talk and a must for all members as it could lead a club holiday to somewhere exotic in the future !​
> There is also a new yahoo smart group set up for club members. This can be used to communicate with everyone via one email address!
> 
> Its quick and simple to set up so please check it out !mahic_members : M.A.H.I.C-Mid Anglia Herp & Invert Club​


This talk had to be postponed due to problems beyond our and the speakers control, it will now take place at the January meeting.
10 Jan, 7:30 at the Kingfisher.


----------



## Rhac's R us

News letter sent out, all members please check your emails! 

See you all on the 10th !:2thumb:


----------



## snakewhisperer

MAHIC has a full and exciting programme for 2012, we kicked off with the re-schedueled herp tours presentation at our first meeting of the year and there is so much more to come :2thumb:


----------



## Rhac's R us

Group email sent !
Please check your inboxes !!​


----------



## steven_law

Rhac's R us said:


> Group email sent !
> 
> 
> Please check your inboxes !!​


how is the india trip?


----------

